# I got shot tonight in JAX,FL near airport



## Pufferman (Sep 17, 2009)

Shot with what felt like a BB gun or similar. By the time my mind said those two young people who just sped past probably were the source of that sudden sting in my left cheek, I could not make out a tag#. It was near the Airport Shopping center. The car is a solid red Mitsubishi Eclipse with dark tinted windows. I thought I'd ride up by the McD and ChikFila and I saw them again on airport road. As I was about to enter the intersection to go to the other fast food joints - they saw me at the same time. Before I could get over near them to try to attempt a tag# again they rolled up their windows and did a very fast U with squealing tires and sped away once again. I tried calling JSO on my cell but the tag I thought I saw was not registered to such a vehicle and JSO basically blew me off at that point saying there wasn't much they could do with no specific tag. Oceanway ganstas I guess. 
Once I got home I saw that the skin was not broken and am otherwise unharmed. But now I may have a target on my back. Oh well, what's one more. Cheers.

Edit: It was 5:30pm, I have a fairly large red blinking LED on the seatpost and I was to the far right of the lane that had no shoulder or bikelane. Plus I always wear brightly colored jerseys so I can be seen (as a target I guess) and am 6'1" 220 lbs - bit target.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

damn man. that sucks. glad you are ok.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

There should be a fence built around Jacksonville...


----------

